# Problem with Rainsense wipers



## labmonkey31 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello all,

I have a 2000 buick lesabre with the rainsense windshield wiper system. The problem is the rainsense doesn't work properly. It can be drizzling out and my wipers will be working on high. The opposite is also true, it can be pouring out and my wipers have a long delay. Every so often they almost seem to work properly, but then they return to working improperly. I was wondering if this is something that can be repaired and if so is it costly? I was also wondering If I could have the rainsense module disconnected and just use the intermittent wipers normally? There is no on/off switch for using rainsense so that is not an option. Just having low and high on my wipers is driving me crazy. Does anyone have any information on this subject? If so I would be grateful if you shared it. Thank you in advance for any and all help......Labmonkey31


----------

